
GS Collections Adpoted by Eclipse, Is Now Eclipse Collections - wr1472
https://projects.eclipse.org/projects/technology.collections
======
brudgers
Project homepage:
[https://www.eclipse.org/collections/](https://www.eclipse.org/collections/)

